# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding en dieet: crash diëten zijn levensgevaarlijk

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding en dieet: crash diëten zijn levensgevaarlijk 
*
Het pronokal dieet, goed voor 45 kilo gewichtsverlies in amper enkele maanden. Het ziekenhuis- , soep- en sapdieet. Voor handige jongens is niets te gek om munt te slaan uit de gezondheidsproblemen van anderen. Al deze soms peperdure diëten beloven je spectaculair gewichtsverlies in een zo kort mogelijke tijd. Want is het dat niet wat patiënten met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas willen: zo vlug mogelijk hun gezond lichaamsgewicht bereiken? Maar hoe gezond of ongezond zijn deze crash diëten?

Wonderen bestaan niet, zeker niet in het wereldje van voeding en dieet. Deze crash diëten die je té veel en té vlug doen afvallen, leveren slechts tijdelijk gewichtsverlies op. Je kan en mag ze onmogemlijk lang volhouden en eens gestopt vliegen de kilo's er vlugger aan dan ze verdwenen. Het jojo effect weet je wel.

Met de zomer in aantocht wil iedereen overtollig lichaamsgewicht verliezen, de ene al wat meer dan, de andere. In vele gevallen zijn zelfs alle middelen goed om hun doel te bereiken. Vijf kilo lichaamsgewicht verliezen in evenveel dagen, dat is toch veel te mooi om niet te proberen? Crash diëten hebben slechts één doel: zoveel mogelijk calorieën tijdelijk en drastisch terug schroeven waardoor je uiteraard razendvlug gewicht verliest. Dat is niets anders dan overleven op allerlei sapjes, shakes, repen en crackers.

*Resultaten vlug zichtbaar*
Eén van de weinige voordelen van zo'n onzinnig crash dieet is dat je vlug resultaat ziet en dat spreekt uiteraard iedereen wel aan. Een crash dieet lijkt hét middel om doeltreffend te vermageren. In het begin val je veel af, vooral omdat je veel vocht verliest. De resultaten van ieder crash dieet zijn tijdelijk. Ook al eet je na afloop van je dieet gezond en heb je voldoende beweging. Geen enkel crash dieet levert blijvend resultaat op.

*Vochtverlies en verbranding spiermassa*
Een crash dieet is in de eerste plaats erg nadelig voor je stofwisseling. Een crash dieet brengt je lichaam in een toestand van ondervoeding. Het zal dit met alle mogelijke middelen proberen goed te maken. Zo zal je stofwisseling zich aan deze toestand zo goed mogelijk aanpassen. Daarom zal je lichaam zo weinig mogelijk energie verbruiken. Het zal zoveel mogelijk calorieën opslaan uit het al zo weinige voedsel dat je opneemt, met als resultaat dat je.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

